# Check Engine light turns on and off. P0171 Code.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rubensanchez07 said:


> Need some help. My check engine light keeps turning on and off, every other day. The code coming up as P0171
> 
> "The OBDII trouble code P0171 - System Too Lean (Bank 1) means that the engine air-fuel mixture is too lean, or there is too much air and too little fuel"
> 
> ...



Look through these:

[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV System Explained[/h]
[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues[/h]
[h=1]GM 1.4L Turbo Intake Manifold PCV Valve Fix Kits[/h][h=1]
How to Replace Valve cover, P0171[/h]


----------

